# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या है थायराइड फंक्शन में वृद्धि के लिए प्राकृतिक उपचार

## Apurv Sharma

थाइरोइड ग्रंथि हमारे शरीर एक बहुत महत्वपूर्ण हिस्सा है | थाइरोइड ग्रंथि गले में होती है। यह ग्रंथि होती तो बहुत छोटी है, लेकिन हमारे शरीर को स्*वस्*थ्*य रखने में इसका बहुत योगदान होता है। थाइराइड   इंडोक्राइन ग्रंथि है, जो कुछ हार्मोन के स्राव के लिए जिम्*मेदार होती है। यदि थाइराइड ग्रंथि सही ढंग से काम करना बंद कर दे तो शरीर में कई समस्*यायें शुरू हो जाती हैं। शरीर से हार्मोन का स्राव प्रभावित हो जाता है। लेकिन यदि थायराइड ग्रंथि कम या अधिक सक्रिय हो तब भी स्*वस्*थ्*य को प्रभावित करती है। इसलिए थाइराइड फंक्*शन में सुधार के लिए आप कुछ  प्राकृतिक तरीके भी अपनाये जा सकते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृ्द्धि के लिए प्राकृतिक उपचार –

*
*ये है थायराइड फंक्*शन बढ़ाने वाले आहार –*

क्या आप ये बात जानते है की थायराइड ग्रंथि का फंक्*शन सबसे ज्*यादा खान-पान से प्रभावित होता है। अगर खाने में आयोडीन की मात्रा कम है तो इसका सीधा प्रभाव आप की थायराइड ग्रंथि पर पड़ता है। इसलिए थाइराइड फंक्*शन में सुधार के लिए भोजन में आयोडीन की मात्रा को निर्धारित कीजिए।समुद्री जीवों में सबसे ज्*यादा आयोडीन पाया जाता है। समुद्री शैवाल, समुद्र की सब्जियों और मछलियों में आयोडीन की भरपूर मात्रा होती है। और ये एक अच्छा विकल्प है

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कुछ अन्य आहार :-
*
१. कॉपर और आयरन युक्*त आहार के सेवन करने से भी डायराइड फंक्*शन में बढ़ोत्*तरी होती है। काजू, बादाम और सूरजमुखी के बीज में कॉपर की मात्रा होती है। हरी और पत्*तेदार सब्जियों में आयरन की भरपूर मात्रा होती है।
२. इसके अलावा कई अन्*य खाद्य-पदार्थ भी हैं जो थायराइड फंक्*शन को मजबूत करते हैं। पनीर और हरी मिर्च तथा टमाटर थायराइड गंथि के लिए फायदेमंद हैं।
३. नारियल का तेल भी थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि करने वाली ये है मुख्य औषधियां :–

*

क्या आप जानते है| थायराइड फंक्*शन में सुधार करने के लिए औषधियां बहुत काम करती हैं। इसके अलावा औषधियां थायराइड से जुड़ी बीमारियों में भी बहुत फायदा करती हैं।गोभी, ब्रोक्*कोली, मूंगफली जैसे खाद्य-पदार्थ थायराइड फंक्*शन को मजबूत करते हैं।और शिलाजीत थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि करता है। शिलाजीत में 85 प्रकार के औषधीय तत्*व होते हैं| और यह तो और भी रोगों में उपयोग होता है |लीकोरिस, थायराइड ग्रंथि और उॅर्जा स्*तर में संतुलन बनाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*जाते जाते :-

*क्या आप जानते है   जब थाइराइड ग्रंथि अंडर एक्टिव होती है तो इसे हाइपोथाइराइडिज्*म कहते हैं और जब थाइराइड ग्रंथि ओवर एक्टिव होती है तो इसे हाइपरथाइराइडिज्*म कहते हैं। इन दोनों स्थितियों में कई स्*वस्*थ्*य समस्*यायें होती हैं। इसलिए अगर आपको लगे कि आपकी थायराइड ग्रंथि ठीक से काम नही कर रही है तो चिकित्*सक से संपर्क अवश्*य कीजिए।

----------

